# subs in se mi.



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

looking for 4 dependable, on call, reliable, excellent subs in macomb and parts of wayne county michigan.

if you have a day job and cant plow 24/7 dont bother responding.

pay is very well and based upon plow/truck configuration and expertise.

pm if this is for you.


----------



## ein999 (Mar 1, 2008)

I dont have a plow truck but if you need sidewalk personell i am available. I do have a snowblower and small size pickup.


248-408-5476


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

i live in se mi, i am waiting till i get a spot on a snow crew before i buy a truck, i have a 7 yard dump and just bought a bobcat and trailer this week, i have many years plowing experience, let me know and i will come talk over the details and go buy the plow truck.....randy 1734-524-0597

ps; i can plow 24/7 all winter long.


----------



## truck5029 (Sep 26, 2006)

meet all your requierments call 586-530-1959 ask for john


----------



## drifter88 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am able to plow 24/7. If you are still needing help gimme a call at 517-755-6625


----------

